# Help with custom cartridge pen



## CrashmanS (Nov 27, 2016)

I make pens from 30-06 and other standard "long action" cartridges. But I have an order for two made from 338 lapua. Anyone tried this or can give me any tips? With no real copper bullet I need to also turn the bullet tip from something as well along with the top of the pen. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## KenV (Nov 27, 2016)

338 is a standard bullet, and is sold in lead free (Barnes etc) forms.

With magnum cases I use cigar components instead of slimline parts.  Parker refills are an advantage.

I do not have any solid copper bullets but PM me if you need some standard bullets.


----------



## CrashmanS (Dec 3, 2016)

Got it done. What do you think. With the length I had to make the bottom turn. Would have looked better with a copper bullet. But seems OK. 








Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## magpens (Dec 4, 2016)

Nicely done !!!!


----------



## CrashmanS (Dec 4, 2016)

I'm not happy with the bottom. But it needs to be removable. And any shorter I don't think you can get ahold of it to pull. His brother has the reloading equipment. And he's the one who is getting the pens for Christmas. I'm going to make the offer to make another bottom with real bullets his brother provides if he's not satisfied. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------



## rd_ab_penman (Dec 4, 2016)

I make .338 Lapua Magnum Rifle Cartridge pens that accept Parker style refills.
I use actual .338 Lapua casings and Barnes Sold Copper projectiles.
This on has an Elk Antler Cap with a Rifle/Scope clip.

Les


----------



## CrashmanS (Dec 4, 2016)

rd_ab_penman said:


> I make my .338 Lapua Rifle Cartridge pens that accept Parker style refills.
> I use actual .338 Lapua casings and a Barnes Sold Copper projectiles.
> This on has an Elk Antler Cap with a Rifle/Scope clip.
> 
> Les


I would have been happier with real projectile. I don't reload for this caliber nor can I justify spending a lot of money for projectiles for 2 pens. Would you consider letting me purchase a few of yours if you have them still available? If interested send me a pm. 

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk


----------

